# Working as a contractor in umhlanga - advice needed



## Tigersharkcooks (May 12, 2013)

Ive been offered a job in sa and it has been recommended by them that i should be employed as a contractor for tax purposes. So I can claim for expenses etc.

I've been told that there are companies that can help sort all of this out as it looks a little tricky. It does seem common practice but would love to hear from someone who has worked like this.....advice, things to be wary of etc


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Tigersharkcooks said:


> Ive been offered a job in sa and it has been recommended by them that i should be employed as a contractor for tax purposes. So I can claim for expenses etc.
> 
> I've been told that there are companies that can help sort all of this out as it looks a little tricky. It does seem common practice but would love to hear from someone who has worked like this.....advice, things to be wary of etc


Are you applying for a work permit?


----------



## Tigersharkcooks (May 12, 2013)

Yes that's all been sorted by the company.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

I am not sure what they mean by that. You will pay the same taxes as everyone else. Someone else might have a better idea.


----------



## Tigersharkcooks (May 12, 2013)

Thanks for that. I understand I will still be paying tax it's just that you pay it differently and are able to deduct certain expenses I.e rent, medical etc.
Well that's what I was told but in not 100% that's why I need advise from anyone who has worked this way.


----------



## MissGlobal (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm also curious to hear any ideas on this. I recently formed my company in SA ( pty ltd ) and plan to use it for consulting / contract work. So I may be in a somewhat similar boat.


----------

